# New 390's...



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes they are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone rode these yet? Are they any different from last years 390's ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rome sucks burn rome burn!


----------

